# and now Florida!



## Fish (Jul 25, 2016)

This is all getting a bit worrying and too repetitive!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-...ng&ns_source=twitter&ns_linkname=news_central


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 25, 2016)

America needs to sort itself out.

I'm going Orlando next month and whilst not worried myself this stuff needs to stop.

Not sure how long it's going to take for the USA to open their eyes and sort the problem out.


----------



## Val (Jul 25, 2016)

Sadly a shooting in the US is hard to link to shootings anywhere else in the world as they are so common. 2 killed in a shooting in Florida is a pretty common occurence unfortunately.


----------



## AMcC (Jul 25, 2016)

Val said:



			Sadly a shooting in the US is hard to link to shootings anywhere else in the world as they are so common. 2 killed in a shooting in Florida is a pretty common occurrence unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

We are just back and there was 2 killed in a hospital shooting in Titusville when we were there and it was reported like a normal news item. They happen so often that it doesn't get the news headlines that it would heer


----------



## AMcC (Jul 25, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			I'm going Orlando next month and whilst not worried myself this stuff needs to stop.

.
		
Click to expand...

we had heard that the night club gunman had stalked out Disney Springs before targeting the night club. Not sure how true that was though


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 25, 2016)

AMcC said:



			we had heard that the night club gunman had stalked out Disney Springs before targeting the night club. Not sure how true that was though
		
Click to expand...

cheers for your reassurance AMcC.

Remind me on to pack my bulletproof vest


----------



## AMcC (Jul 25, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			cheers for your reassurance AMcC.

Remind me on to pack my bulletproof vest 

Click to expand...

Lol.  I did play golf with a native and he had only recently given up working at Disney.  He did say that all their parks are very well patrolled with plain clothed security staff, allegedly doing normal Disney duties but are continually monitoring the area and reporting in plus loads of cctv. He said you would never see them unless you knew what to look for and where to look.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 25, 2016)

AMcC said:



			Lol.  I did play golf with a native and he had only recently given up working at Disney.  He did say that all their parks are very well patrolled with plain clothed security staff, allegedly doing normal Disney duties but are continually monitoring the area and reporting in plus loads of cctv. He said you would never see them unless you knew what to look for and where to look.
		
Click to expand...

well I now know what i'm doing when queuing for rides now, will be suspicious of everyone!

whereabouts did you play over there?


----------



## Val (Jul 25, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			cheers for your reassurance AMcC.

Remind me on to pack my bulletproof vest 

Click to expand...

You'll be fine, be vigilant and use common sense. Go and enjoy your holiday, I know I will when I go in September.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 25, 2016)

Val said:



			You'll be fine, be vigilant and use common sense. Go and enjoy your holiday, I know I will when I go in September.
		
Click to expand...


I know Val, a bit tongue in cheek mate. 

beyond excited to go, last went 8 years ago.

We fly out on the 26th August for 2 weeks :thup:


----------



## AMcC (Jul 25, 2016)

Val said:



			You'll be fine, be vigilant and use common sense. Go and enjoy your holiday, I know I will when I go in September.
		
Click to expand...

What he said !



stokie_93 said:



			whereabouts did you play over there?
		
Click to expand...

Legends at Orange Lakes, was ok but nothing special, greens were pretty poor.
Had 3 games at Celebration, much better course all together, good condition friendly staff as well.
After our first game which we paid $49 for golf, buggies and lunch ! we got a bounce back voucher for a game with 2 weeks at Â£29, no lunch that time. Just ask the boys who take your clubs off the buggies, they normally have some to give out.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 25, 2016)

AMcC said:



			Legends at Orange Lakes, was ok but nothing special, greens were pretty poor.
Had 3 games at Celebration, much better course all together, good condition friendly staff as well.
After our first game which we paid $49 for golf, buggies and lunch ! we got a bounce back voucher for a game with 2 weeks at Â£29, no lunch that time. Just ask the boys who take your clubs off the buggies, they normally have some to give out.
		
Click to expand...

Looking to get a round booked the next couple of weeks, i've heard Orange Lakes isn't as great as its hyped up to be.

Looking in to either Celebration which isn't far from our apartment or one called Royal St.Cloud Golf Links which is highly reviewed!


----------



## Val (Jul 25, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Looking to get a round booked the next couple of weeks, i've heard Orange Lakes isn't as great as its hyped up to be.

Looking in to either Celebration which isn't far from our apartment or one called Royal St.Cloud Golf Links which is highly reviewed!
		
Click to expand...

Royal St Cloud is a good 35 mins+ away, I always tinker with playing it when I go but havent went yet.

Celebration is a nice course but like most Orlando courses it will be wet in August. That said im sure you'll enjoy it.

I should add, don't book just yet, you'll get a deal on golfnow.com nearer the time, even just a day or so before.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 25, 2016)

Val said:



			Royal St Cloud is a good 35 mins+ away, I always tinker with playing it when I go but havent went yet.

Celebration is a nice course but like most Orlando courses it will be wet in August. That said im sure you'll enjoy it.

I should add, don't book just yet, you'll get a deal on golfnow.com nearer the time, even just a day or so before.
		
Click to expand...

staying in Kissimmee mate so only 20 mins ish for us.

I know we'll get good deals but i need a specific tee time due to family itinerary!

I've emailed the pro there so i'm hoping he can do a good deal for me.


----------



## Val (Jul 25, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			staying in Kissimmee mate so only 20 mins ish for us.

I know we'll get good deals but i need a specific tee time due to family itinerary!

I've emailed the pro there so i'm hoping he can do a good deal for me.
		
Click to expand...

If your near Celebration of be surprised if you get close in 20 mins, genuinely. 

Where are you staying?


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 25, 2016)

Val said:



			If your near Celebration of be surprised if you get close in 20 mins, genuinely. 

Where are you staying?
		
Click to expand...

A villa in Kissimmee (big area I know) somewhere Val, i've not booked it so not 100% sure on the road/estate it's on.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 25, 2016)

Leave plenty of space in your suitcase and pay a visit to one of the outlet villages. Huge bargains to be had. Stock up for the next few years :thup: . We bought quite a bit but next time I would be more prepared, both in terms of money taken and space in the suitcase. 

Have you been to Florida before? Are you doing the parks?


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 25, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Leave plenty of space in your suitcase and pay a visit to one of the outlet villages. Huge bargains to be had. Stock up for the next few years :thup: . We bought quite a bit but next time I would be more prepared, both in terms of money taken and space in the suitcase. 

Have you been to Florida before? Are you doing the parks?
		
Click to expand...

Hi LT, 

yeah i've been twice before, first time I was around 10 and last time around 15 (I'm now 23).

In regards to suitcase, me and the missus are taking an extra one as I know how much stuff we can buy, I'm also travelling light and hoping to buy some stuff as I go along, i've got lots to burn!

We're doing all the parks apart from Animal Kingdom & Busch Gardens.

Very very excited for it!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 25, 2016)

Fantastic. I went two years ago for the first time, aged 44 with my wife and two kids. Best holiday ever. I'm sure you know most of what to do, seen tips etc but the one I would give is to make sure you see the fireworks display at the end of the night at the Magic Kingdom park. It doesn't matter how old you are, it is fantastic and a great way to end a day. (oops, second tip. Go to the Mall at Millenia near the parks and eat at The Cheesecake Factory. Share a main course, huge obviously, and leave space for cheesecake. A pudding from another planet. Totally wonderful and an essential visit made even better if you watch The Big Bang Theory) Enjoy.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 25, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Fantastic. I went two years ago for the first time, aged 44 with my wife and two kids. Best holiday ever. I'm sure you know most of what to do, seen tips etc but the one I would give is to make sure you see the fireworks display at the end of the night at the Magic Kingdom park. It doesn't matter how old you are, it is fantastic and a great way to end a day. (oops, second tip. Go to the Mall at Millenia near the parks and eat at The Cheesecake Factory. Share a main course, huge obviously, and leave space for cheesecake. A pudding from another planet. Totally wonderful and an essential visit made even better if you watch The Big Bang Theory) Enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

I'm dribbling at the thought of the Cheesecake Factory mate, been waiting to go back since I last went. I remember my little brother at the time having a 'Childs' burger slider meal. It was meant to be 6 'mini' burgers and fries, it was basically 6 normal cheeseburgers on a plate! :whoo:

saw the fireworks there last time and will be doing exactly the same this time! 

Cannot wait to go, it's like going a different planet altogether! 

What was your favourite park?


----------



## AMcC (Jul 25, 2016)

Val said:



			You'll be fine, be vigilant and use common sense. Go and enjoy your holiday, I know I will when I go in September.
		
Click to expand...




stokie_93 said:



			I'm dribbling at the thought of the Cheesecake Factory mate, been waiting to go back since I last went. I remember my little brother at the time having a 'Childs' burger slider meal. It was meant to be 6 'mini' burgers and fries, it was basically 6 normal cheeseburgers on a plate! :whoo:

saw the fireworks there last time and will be doing exactly the same this time! 

Cannot wait to go, it's like going a different planet altogether! 

What was your favourite park?
		
Click to expand...

The menu is huge at the Cheescake factory, ate there a couple of times, we ended up having a  main course and a piece of cheesecake and 6 spoons.
The downside was how popular it was, we had to wait anything up to 70 minutes to get a table.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 25, 2016)

What we did with the Cheesecake Factory was go there first. They give you a buzzer so then go looking around the shops and the buzzer alerts you to when a table is free. You do have to wait but boy is it worth it.

Favourite park, that is like asking which is your favourite child. Blimey, we loved Universal Studios (especially for The Simpsons area), Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom. We had a great day at Animal Kingdom which I did not expect so we felt even better about that. The only slight disappointment was Epcot which just looked hugely dated to me. We did not get to any water parks so they are on the list for next time. I'm not sure how you can have a bad time at the parks, they just make you feel happy. I am hugely envious.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 25, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What we did with the Cheesecake Factory was go there first. They give you a buzzer so then go looking around the shops and the buzzer alerts you to when a table is free. You do have to wait but boy is it worth it.

Favourite park, that is like asking which is your favourite child. Blimey, we loved Universal Studios (especially for The Simpsons area), Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom. We had a great day at Animal Kingdom which I did not expect so we felt even better about that. The only slight disappointment was Epcot which just looked hugely dated to me. We did not get to any water parks so they are on the list for next time. I'm not sure how you can have a bad time at the parks, they just make you feel happy. I am hugely envious.
		
Click to expand...

yeah I've heard it gets busy - is there no option to book a table?
We are planning to shop at the mall anyway so not an issue!

Islands of Adventure is my favourite but I know a lot has changed since I last went! Massively excited for Harry Potter stuff as i'm a huge Harry Potter fan 

I didn't like Epcot last time but I do remember the Mission:Space ride which was brilliant when I went on it.

I'll try not to rub it in mate :thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 25, 2016)

They don't take bookings unless you are a large party, just double checked that on their website.

I was talking to someone a few weeks ago who has been since the new Harry Potter section was opened, we were there for some rides but not the whole new bit, and they were beside themselves with how good it is. I believe there is going to be a Star Wars section in a couple of years. That will be fantastic, very excited for that. I will have to be prised out of that zone, so many pictures to get with me and every character, scene setting etc.


----------



## AMcC (Jul 25, 2016)

The buzzer for the Cheesecake Factory cannot betaken beyond the lifts / escalators in to the mall as it doesn't work beyond there - best to warn you about that one.

I think Disney have the Star Wars bit, we had friends who took their kids to Jedai training there !


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 25, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They don't take bookings unless you are a large party, just double checked that on their website.

I was talking to someone a few weeks ago who has been since the new Harry Potter section was opened, we were there for some rides but not the whole new bit, and they were beside themselves with how good it is. I believe there is going to be a Star Wars section in a couple of years. That will be fantastic, very excited for that. I will have to be prised out of that zone, so many pictures to get with me and every character, scene setting etc.
		
Click to expand...

thanks for that matey.

Yeah i'm beyond excited for the Harry Potter side of it! As far as i'm aware haven't they got a bit of star wars stuff there now? I think there's a Star Tours ride I believe it's called.

Did you do the big coasters?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 25, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			thanks for that matey.

Yeah i'm beyond excited for the Harry Potter side of it! As far as i'm aware haven't they got a bit of star wars stuff there now? I think there's a Star Tours ride I believe it's called.

Did you do the big coasters?
		
Click to expand...

I was at Universal at Easter for and went on both the Harry Potter rides as there is one in each Universal park.  I nearly threw up on one of them, I hear it was pretty spectacular but I had my eyes closed for most of it   Other one was slightly more bearable, that was the one in the same park as The Simpsons stuff. If you do not have early entrance to Universal then one possible tip is not to run straight to the HP rides as soon as the gates open, as everyone else in the whole world does. And I noticed that the biggest queue time for the HP rides was always straight after the park opens, if you waited an hour or so the queue time reduced by 20 to 30 mins.

Said it before but best bit of the whole theme park thing was saying to my wife, "just off to Moes for a Duff" and then going to Moes in The Simpsons part and indeed having a duff beer whilst sat at the bar.  Priceless. 

I think the current Star Wars stuff is at the Disney's Hollywood Studios park at the moment before they build a new bit for it at the main Disney World park. But I may be wrong.

Enjoy, it is great.  If you are any kind of space person then I'd also recommend Cape Canaveral.  We lucked out as there was a launch the day we were there, but it was brilliant even without that. We paid a bit extra for the launch control centre tour and it was excellent.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 25, 2016)

AMcC, good warning about the buzzer, I didn't know that.

Skokie, I get sick on rides so I don't go on them. I'm the bloke sitting at the end with the bags. It doesn't bother me as the parks are so great to be in. My wife and kids go on them all though. I'd probably be prepared to be sick on the Millennium Falcon though, ha ha. As long as they promised me a picture with Yoda afterwards. That's the great thing about Florida, it turns you into a kid again.


----------



## Val (Jul 25, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			AMcC, good warning about the buzzer, I didn't know that.

Skokie, I get sick on rides so I don't go on them. I'm the bloke sitting at the end with the bags. It doesn't bother me as the parks are so great to be in. My wife and kids go on them all though. I'd probably be prepared to be sick on the Millennium Falcon though, ha ha. As long as they promised me a picture with Yoda afterwards. That's the great thing about Florida, it turns you into a kid again.
		
Click to expand...

Ive been going every year for the last 10 years and although we don't do parks now it's good to go back every now and then. We too your 7 year old niece last year and it was magic at Disney. Definitely turns you into a kid again.

Sorry to hijack your thread Robin


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 25, 2016)

Isn't it every day news someone getting shot over in the US - it's going to be when the gun laws are so relaxed


----------



## Val (Jul 25, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Isn't it every day news someone getting shot over in the US - it's going to be when the gun laws are so relaxed
		
Click to expand...

An american shooting is no surprise IMO


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 25, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Isn't it every day news someone getting shot over in the US - it's going to be when the gun laws are so relaxed
		
Click to expand...

Bit like Birmingham and London then.


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Isn't it every day news someone getting shot over in the US - it's going to be when the gun laws are so relaxed
		
Click to expand...




Val said:



			An american shooting is no surprise IMO
		
Click to expand...

It may not be a surprise when you post 2.5 hours after myself and the facts become far more apparent, but the _breaking news_ first thing in the morning with little information was that a gunman had been shooting indiscriminately at a nightclub that was specifically being hosted for teenagers (not adults) and that an unknown amount of deaths of children had occurred, I think that's a bit different to the everyday shootings that go on in the states!  But hey, let's just pigeon hole the deaths of an 18 & 14 year old and multiple casualties of children from 12 years old as just another day in the U-S of A?    

Off the back of the mass murder at the Gay nightclub only 6 weeks ago, is it no surprise when breaking news of another nightclub shooting, but this time full only of children (teenagers) gives initial cause for concern before all the facts are realised?  
So I'm sorry I posted it, obviously we must have a quota on here somewhere between the 2 teenagers and the 49 in Orlando before it becomes newsworthy!


----------



## Val (Jul 26, 2016)

Wow, best not offer opinions on your threads if that's the rant that follows eh


----------



## Imurg (Jul 26, 2016)

These days of 24 hour news channels mean everything can be reported without many facts checked.
Add into that, with the current climate of Global Terrorism and conclusions are jumped to too early, every time it's Terrorism first, everything else next.
This time last year, this may not have even made the news over here. After all, gun crime and shootings over there is an everyday occurrence.
Not sure of the exact figures but last year there were about 15 gun related murders in Britain - in USA there were about 27 gun related murders on Christmas Day alone....OK, there's a few more Americans than Brits but that shows how common these things are.

And it won't change anytime soon...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 26, 2016)

Imurg said:



			These days of 24 hour news channels mean everything can be reported without many facts checked.
Add into that, with the current climate of Global Terrorism and conclusions are jumped to too early, every time it's Terrorism first, everything else next.
This time last year, this may not have even made the news over here. After all, gun crime and shootings over there is an everyday occurrence.
Not sure of the exact figures but last year there were about 15 gun related murders in Britain - in USA there were about 27 gun related murders on Christmas Day alone....OK, there's a few more Americans than Brits but that shows how common these things are.

And it won't change anytime soon...
		
Click to expand...

Obviously I realised there was a lot of gun related murders in America,but 27 on that One day is crazy.


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 26, 2016)

It's a terrible thing what's happened there, thoughts with the families. 

We really should be shocked by these sort of incidents, but sadly it's too common. How any why they are so steadfast on their gun laws is beyond me. 



Getting back to the fun side of Florida, I'm off there tomorrow :ears:
It's my first time. Doing the 4 parks and 2 at Universal. Any deffo do tips?? I hear discovery cove is a must?
just gotta negotiate one last day of work before I can consume myself in all things Disney :clap:


----------



## Val (Jul 26, 2016)

Enjoy it Dave, I'm sure you'll have a ball pal


----------



## quinn (Jul 26, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			It's a terrible thing what's happened there, thoughts with the families. 

We really should be shocked by these sort of incidents, but sadly it's too common. How any why they are so steadfast on their gun laws is beyond me. 



Getting back to the fun side of Florida, I'm off there tomorrow :ears:
It's my first time. Doing the 4 parks and 2 at Universal. Any deffo do tips?? I hear discovery cove is a must?
just gotta negotiate one last day of work before I can consume myself in all things Disney :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Discovery cove is brilliant, have to do the dolphin swim, if you do get there early you'll get a decent time for your dolphin swim, also pay the extra for a cabana the starfish ones are the best, they're round the pool where you swim with the dolphins,it's you own little private space you get sun beds towel/waiter service and a free fridge inc beers, kissimee boat tours is good, it's away from the main tourist ones it's on lake kissimee, brilliant, and if you want a relaxing day away from the parks go Anna Marie island, amazing place check out the sandbar restaurant, it's on the beach, we go every year, you can't not enjoy yourself, have a good un


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 26, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Bit like Birmingham and London then.
		
Click to expand...

Really ?

Are the gun laws in Brum and London relaxed then and its every day news someone getting shot ?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 26, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			It's a terrible thing what's happened there, thoughts with the families. 

We really should be shocked by these sort of incidents, but sadly it's too common. How any why they are so steadfast on their gun laws is beyond me. 



Getting back to the fun side of Florida, I'm off there tomorrow :ears:
It's my first time. Doing the 4 parks and 2 at Universal. Any deffo do tips?? I hear discovery cove is a must?
just gotta negotiate one last day of work before I can consume myself in all things Disney :clap:
		
Click to expand...

I'd leave Discovery Cove to the end as it is a nice relaxing day after the hussle and bussle of the other parks.  See my previous post on here for tips on Universal and Kennedy Space Centre. A lot of the rides at Universal rely on you sitting in something that they then move up/down/left/right and they mostly project the ride around you front of you.  It is very impressive, but it did make me feel a bit tom dick at times. I really enjoyed the old school water rides at Universal, great way of cooling off.  We went to the Jurassic Park one first and went round 3 times with no queuing. Also enjoyed Shrek one as well as that was relatively tame. 

Only other thing is try and put a rest day in if you can as park after park on every day can get a bit tiring, especially once you add in jet lag.  Enjoy.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 26, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really ?

Are the gun laws in Brum and London relaxed then and its every day news someone getting shot ?
		
Click to expand...

An average of 48 shooting incidents a month in the West Midlands.   Make of that what you wish.

http://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/midlands-news/west-midlands-named-gun-crime-10894912


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 26, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			An average of 48 shooting incidents a month in the West Midlands.   Make of that what you wish.

http://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/midlands-news/west-midlands-named-gun-crime-10894912

Click to expand...

So not really anywhere near like in the US then and not "everyday news" 

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/2488664.html

7 people shot every 60 minutes and that report is a couple years old


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 26, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Getting back to the fun side of Florida, I'm off there tomorrow :ears:
It's my first time. Doing the 4 parks and 2 at Universal. Any deffo do tips?? I hear discovery cove is a must?
just gotta negotiate one last day of work before I can consume myself in all things Disney :clap:
		
Click to expand...

not jealous at all 
a month today for me!

My best tip would be tell them to get a move on with the hulk coaster cause if it's not open for when I get there i'll be fuming.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 26, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			not jealous at all 
a month today for me!

My best tip would be tell them to get a move on with the hulk coaster cause if it's not open for when I get there i'll be fuming.
		
Click to expand...

I saw that being built when I was there and to be honest it scared the living daylights out of me just looking at it.


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I saw that being built when I was there and to be honest it scared the living daylights out of me just looking at it.
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514; I'll be really gutted if it's not open myself... &#128579;


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 26, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			&#62978;&#62978; I'll be really gutted if it's not open myself... &#63043;
		
Click to expand...

it's easily one of the best rides there, been waiting to back on it since I last went!

Have a good time Dave mate, look forward to hearing about it when you're back!


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			An average of 48 shooting incidents a month in the West Midlands.   Make of that what you wish.

http://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/midlands-news/west-midlands-named-gun-crime-10894912

Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			So not really anywhere near like in the US then and not "everyday news" 

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/2488664.html

7 people shot every 60 minutes and that report is a couple years old
		
Click to expand...

What a knobbish statement, if you lived up here you'd know that it IS everyday news that somebody is shot or there has been a serious gun crime, the rival gang warfare in Brum and surround areas is terrible, and to try and compare a county in England with the US is quite simply pathetic!   There was a grim report not long ago that gun crime and serious violence in the West Midlands was in percentage terms worse than Rio de Janiro!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 26, 2016)

Fish said:



			What a knobbish statement, if you lived up here you'd know that it IS everyday news that somebody is shot or there has been a serious gun crime, the rival gang warfare in Brum and surround areas is terrible, and to try and compare a county in England with the US is quite simply pathetic!   There was a grim report not long ago that gun crime and serious violence in the West Midlands was in percentage terms worse than Rio de Janiro!
		
Click to expand...

I agree that comparing the two is pathetic hence why I questioned Socket Rocket when he compared the two :thup:


----------



## Val (Jul 26, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			&#62978;&#62978; I'll be really gutted if it's not open myself... &#63043;
		
Click to expand...

Earmarked to re-open Sept 1st so looks like you may miss it. Plenty other than the hulk to entertain yourself with, the best ride IMO in Universal Parks is the Mummy Returns, its superb.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 26, 2016)

Val said:



			Earmarked to re-open Sept 1st so looks like you may miss it. Plenty other than the hulk to entertain yourself with, the best ride IMO in Universal Parks is the Mummy Returns, its superb.
		
Click to expand...

I definitely won't miss it, i'm there until the 9th September


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 26, 2016)

Val said:



			Royal St Cloud is a good 35 mins+ away, I always tinker with playing it when I go but havent went yet.

Celebration is a nice course but like most Orlando courses it will be wet in August. That said im sure you'll enjoy it.

I should add, don't book just yet, you'll get a deal on golfnow.com nearer the time, even just a day or so before.
		
Click to expand...

Emailed the pro at St Cloud, $24 dollar for a sunday morning and $15 for club rental, absolute bargain!


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 2, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			not jealous at all 
a month today for me!

My best tip would be tell them to get a move on with the hulk coaster cause if it's not open for when I get there i'll be fuming.
		
Click to expand...

dunno if it's been mentioned since, but the hulk ride is open! Seen it in action with my own eyes. Didn't go on it tho... Reminds me of the thing they had in phwelli (?) all them years ago.


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 2, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			dunno if it's been mentioned since, but the hulk ride is open! Seen it in action with my own eyes. Didn't go on it tho... Reminds me of the thing they had in phwelli (?) all them years ago.
		
Click to expand...

when was this matey?

I know it's been rumoured there'd be a 'soft opening' some point this week but nothing official!


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 2, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			when was this matey?

I know it's been rumoured there'd be a 'soft opening' some point this week but nothing official!
		
Click to expand...


He's out there til the weekend I think.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 2, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			dunno if it's been mentioned since, but the hulk ride is open! Seen it in action with my own eyes. Didn't go on it tho... Reminds me of the thing they had in phwelli (?) all them years ago.
		
Click to expand...

The corkscrew was a rasper back in the day!


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 2, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			He's out there til the weekend I think.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Stu :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 2, 2016)

I've played Royal St Cloud, a 'Scottish links' in the middle of Florida. Yeah right, it's a huge open field with a couple of man made mounds. It's fine for a round of holiday golf but don't expect anything more than that. Celebration is better, some decent holes there and a few nice properties bordering the course as well. The town itself always makes me think of the Truman Show  :mmm:


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 2, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I've played Royal St Cloud, a 'Scottish links' in the middle of Florida. Yeah right, it's a huge open field with a couple of man made mounds. It's fine for a round of holiday golf but don't expect anything more than that. Celebration is better, some decent holes there and a few nice properties bordering the course as well. The town itself always makes me think of the Truman Show  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

thanks for that mate, that's made me reconsider.

I'm not 100% what we're doing yet or if we'll even have time for a round.

Gonna play it by ear and use golfnow or teetimesusa to see what I can get on the day!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 2, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Gonna play it by ear and use golfnow or teetimesusa to see what I can get on the day!
		
Click to expand...

That is the way to go. I used to pre book all my golf before I went but I now use the last minute websites and see what is on offer the night before  :thup:


----------



## user2010 (Aug 2, 2016)

Don`t forget to pack the Mozzy spray though.:mmm:


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 2, 2016)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Don`t forget to pack the Mozzy spray though.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Luckily the missus isn't pregnant (I think) nor do we plan to have kids anytime soon but will still be packing it!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 2, 2016)

I believe the zika threat is further south, Miami way, rather than Orlando but frankly who wants to get bitten by a mozzy anyway. Mozzy spray is one of the first things on our holiday check list.


----------



## Val (Aug 2, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I believe the zika threat is further south, Miami way, rather than Orlando but frankly who wants to get bitten by a mozzy anyway. Mozzy spray is one of the first things on our holiday check list.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty reports in Orlando too but yes mozzy spray on for sure 

http://www.mynews13.com/zika.html


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 2, 2016)

Val said:



			Plenty reports in Orlando too but yes mozzy spray on for sure 

http://www.mynews13.com/zika.html

Click to expand...

no signs of Orlando on that list anywhere?


----------



## Val (Aug 2, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			no signs of Orlando on that list anywhere?
		
Click to expand...

There is, Osceola, Polk and Orange County are all tourist areas of Orlando.

Kissimmee spreads through Polk, Osceola and Orange counties. Champions Gate is Polk. Walt Disney World is in Orange and Osceola counties


----------



## the_coach (Aug 2, 2016)

it's mostly so far a warning over Dade County which although a big chunk of south east Florida it's far as I can see been to the south of Miami in the main, a big part of the everglades national park down there so perfect mosquito country - so say if any folks driving from Miami down to the keys would be advisable to make sure they took reasonable precautions


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 3, 2016)

It soon spread up from S. America.


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 3, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			when was this matey?

I know it's been rumoured there'd be a 'soft opening' some point this week but nothing official!
		
Click to expand...

This was Monday, going back Friday, will report further.

word of warning about the heat and humidity. It's all consuming. Reaching upto 100 on some days. I'm melting...

not the cork screw Stu. We called the the boomerang, the big loop an 2 smaller ones. Then the same backwards. However the hulk doesn't go backwards


No talk or sign posts of the Zika anywhere I've seen


have fun y'all


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 3, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			This was Monday, going back Friday, will report further.

word of warning about the heat and humidity. It's all consuming. Reaching upto 100 on some days. I'm melting...

not the cork screw Stu. We called the the boomerang, the big loop an 2 smaller ones. Then the same backwards. However the hulk doesn't go backwards


No talk or sign posts of the Zika anywhere I've seen


have fun y'all
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes that's it The Boomerang.

Where was the corkscrew then?


----------



## user2010 (Aug 4, 2016)

Alton Towers.


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 4, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			This was Monday, going back Friday, will report further.

word of warning about the heat and humidity. It's all consuming. Reaching upto 100 on some days. I'm melting...

not the cork screw Stu. We called the the boomerang, the big loop an 2 smaller ones. Then the same backwards. However the hulk doesn't go backwards


No talk or sign posts of the Zika anywhere I've seen


have fun y'all
		
Click to expand...

I heard it is opening today matey so should be all set for you tomorrow!
Yeah can't wait to melt myself, you had much rain mate?


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 4, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			I heard it is opening today matey so should be all set for you tomorrow!
Yeah can't wait to melt myself, you had much rain mate?
		
Click to expand...

Forecast was terrible but only had a few showers. Yesterday it battered down for an hour then the sun came out again. Your grateful of the showers as it clears the air a bit. Thunder is never too far away tho. 

Ps I have no intention on going on the hulk &#128514;


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Forecast was terrible but only had a few showers. Yesterday it battered down for an hour then the sun came out again. Your grateful of the showers as it clears the air a bit. Thunder is never too far away tho. 

Ps I have no intention on going on the hulk &#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Really??? Man up ffs :rofl:


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 4, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Forecast was terrible but only had a few showers. Yesterday it battered down for an hour then the sun came out again. Your grateful of the showers as it clears the air a bit. Thunder is never too far away tho. 

Ps I have no intention on going on the hulk &#62978;
		
Click to expand...

get yourself on it mate! It's a brilliant ride!


----------



## fudgeukraine (Aug 5, 2016)

Going for the first time in Sept (Arrive Thurs 15th, fly back Sun 25th) with the GF. She's been loads but I've never been. Anyone got any tips? Staying by Disney Springs & planning on hiring a car for ease of use. the plan I was thinking of is:

2 days: Magic Kingdom & 1 other Disney
2 days: Both Universals
Poss 2 days: Discovery Cove/Aquatica/Seaworld
1 day: Kennedy Space Centre
Rest of time: Chill/Shop etc.

But not sure if anyone's got any other suggestions or tips on this? Been reading through so far; some good advice, thanks!


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 5, 2016)

fudgeukraine said:



			Going for the first time in Sept (Arrive Thurs 15th, fly back Sun 25th) with the GF. She's been loads but I've never been. Anyone got any tips? Staying by Disney Springs & planning on hiring a car for ease of use. the plan I was thinking of is:

2 days: Magic Kingdom & 1 other Disney
2 days: Both Universals
Poss 2 days: Discovery Cove/Aquatica/Seaworld
1 day: Kennedy Space Centre
Rest of time: Chill/Shop etc.

But not sure if anyone's got any other suggestions or tips on this? Been reading through so far; some good advice, thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good plan mate, you've covered most of the options really.

The 3 remain Disney options you have is a tough one, out of Epcot, Hollywood Studios & Animal Kingdom i'd probably go for Hollywood Studios purely for Tower of Terror and it is a very good day too however all 3 are good parks.

I'd give Aquatica a miss and go for Typhoon Lagoon or Blizzard Beach mate, Aquatica isn't all that great imo.

If you're after more specific advice there's a great website called the DIBB. It's full of tips for restaurants and parks etc!


----------



## Val (Aug 5, 2016)

fudgeukraine said:



			Going for the first time in Sept (Arrive Thurs 15th, fly back Sun 25th) with the GF. She's been loads but I've never been. Anyone got any tips? Staying by Disney Springs & planning on hiring a car for ease of use. the plan I was thinking of is:

2 days: Magic Kingdom & 1 other Disney
2 days: Both Universals
Poss 2 days: Discovery Cove/Aquatica/Seaworld
1 day: Kennedy Space Centre
Rest of time: Chill/Shop etc.

But not sure if anyone's got any other suggestions or tips on this? Been reading through so far; some good advice, thanks!
		
Click to expand...

You could do 2 days in Magic Kingdom on its own, easily.
DC/SW and Aquatica I'd suggest 3 days. Aquatica is fine and IMO its better than both Disney waterparks but horses for courses really.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 5, 2016)

Another vote for checking out The Dibb. Invaluable website for us on our trip.


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 22, 2016)

Go this week!  

In full slack mode at work now and 4 more days to go!


----------



## fudgeukraine (Aug 23, 2016)

Enjoy! 3 weeks to go for me so counting down the days. Got the Hotel and car hire sorted; even managed to find a deal with Alamo for a free 2nd driver, so means can share the driving. Still need to book park tickets/plan that all out which is what's happening next couple of weeks, then time to enjoy!


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 23, 2016)

fudgeukraine said:



			Enjoy! 3 weeks to go for me so counting down the days. Got the Hotel and car hire sorted; even managed to find a deal with Alamo for a free 2nd driver, so means can share the driving. Still need to book park tickets/plan that all out which is what's happening next couple of weeks, then time to enjoy!
		
Click to expand...

exciting times mate! 
Pretty much all sorted, just got to pack and sort a few toiletries out but that's about it!

Dad and myself are driving over there which we had to pay quite a bit more for due to being under 25 but mum can't stand the thought of driving over there.

Hope you have a great time mate, will let you know how it was when returning!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 23, 2016)

Driving in Florida is sooooooo easy. Honestly. Automatic cars, flat roads, lots of lanes, no one drives fast, under taking in a leisurely way, every car parking space is big. Easiest place to drive I've ever been to. 

The only issue we had is road exits are not as well marked as in the UK. If you don't have a satnav you need your passenger to be on the ball to tell you which junction you are coming off at as they don't give notice that one is coming up or where it goes to. They just appear. 

After a day or two of driving you will laugh at how easy it is.


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 23, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Driving in Florida is sooooooo easy. Honestly. Automatic cars, flat roads, lots of lanes, no one drives fast, under taking in a leisurely way, every car parking space is big. Easiest place to drive I've ever been to. 

The only issue we had is road exits are not as well marked as in the UK. If you don't have a satnav you need your passenger to be on the ball to tell you which junction you are coming off at as they don't give notice that one is coming up or where it goes to. They just appear. 

After a day or two of driving you will laugh at how easy it is.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for putting me at ease matey, i'm actually quite looking forward to driving!

We've got a SatNav so all good there, never drove an automatic before though!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 23, 2016)

It was the first time I had and now my next car is going to be one. Point and press. Simple. Just remember to forget your left leg. Just use your right, accelerate or brake. More advanced auto drivers may tell you to do something more clever but for a newbie if you stick to right leg only then there is no chance of pressing the brake and accelerator together, thinking one is a clutch. 

The cars have decent sized engines and as Florida is so flat it is just effortless. No one drives like a nutter so it is just easy and relaxing. The parks are brilliantly signposted, everywhere seems to be a motorway, and car parking is a doddle. Everything is just organised and built around cars. The only downside is when you come back to driving in the UK.


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 23, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It was the first time I had and now my next car is going to be one. Point and press. Simple. Just remember to forget your left leg. Just use your right, accelerate or brake. More advanced auto drivers may tell you to do something more clever but for a newbie if you stick to right leg only then there is no chance of pressing the brake and accelerator together, thinking one is a clutch. 

The cars have decent sized engines and as Florida is so flat it is just effortless. No one drives like a nutter so it is just easy and relaxing. The parks are brilliantly signposted, everywhere seems to be a motorway, and car parking is a doddle. Everything is just organised and built around cars. The only downside is when you come back to driving in the UK.
		
Click to expand...

Going to be rather odd going from driving a 1.2 hatchback to a 7 seater car 

Thanks for the advice LT, greatly appreciated


----------



## Rooter (Aug 23, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			More advanced auto drivers may tell you to do something more clever but for a newbie if you stick to right leg only then there is no chance of pressing the brake and accelerator together, thinking one is a clutch.
		
Click to expand...

Driven an auto for years and don't do any more than right leg!


----------



## user2010 (Aug 23, 2016)

And don`t forget it`s ok to turn right on a red light as long as it`s safe to do so!:thup:


----------



## Val (Aug 23, 2016)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			And don`t forget it`s ok to turn right on a red light as long as it`s safe to do so!:thup:
		
Click to expand...

And there are no signs up saying it's not allowed, there are a handful around Orlando


----------



## fudgeukraine (Sep 27, 2016)

Just back yday from the trip. went well and mostly stuck to the plan:

arrived thur
fri - universal
sat - kennedy
sun - discovery cove
mon - magic kingdom
tue - rest day (pool/shopping)
wed - seaworld
thurs - universal
fri - rest day (pool/shopping)
sat - universal
sun - chill/flew home.

Pretty laid back itinary and really enjoyed it, esp NASA (we went Sat as DC was full on that day and booked sunday, to avoid parks on the WE, bit gutted as found out afterwards that Buzz Aldrin was at NASA on the Sunday so missed him). Sept definitely seemed to be the best time to go: Mid-30's, great weather (just caught in 1 downpour) but best of all, hardly any lines for rides; Most times we went single riders and got on everything in less than 5 mins, often doing rides like Harry potter back to back; definitely made it worth it).

Now just depressed and need to get in the mood for the next holiday!


----------



## AMcC (Sep 27, 2016)

fudgeukraine said:



			Just back yday from the trip. went well and mostly stuck to the plan:

arrived thur
fri - universal
sat - kennedy
sun - discovery cove
mon - magic kingdom
tue - rest day (pool/shopping)
wed - seaworld
thurs - universal
fri - rest day (pool/shopping)
sat - universal
sun - chill/flew home.

Pretty laid back itinary and really enjoyed it, esp NASA (we went Sat as DC was full on that day and booked sunday, to avoid parks on the WE, bit gutted as found out afterwards that Buzz Aldrin was at NASA on the Sunday so missed him). Sept definitely seemed to be the best time to go: Mid-30's, great weather (just caught in 1 downpour) but best of all, hardly any lines for rides; Most times we went single riders and got on everything in less than 5 mins, often doing rides like Harry potter back to back; definitely made it worth it).

Now just depressed and need to get in the mood for the next holiday!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you made the most of your time, great that you enjoyed it.

We went to Kennedy this year for the first time and was really surprised at how good a day it was.


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 27, 2016)

fudgeukraine said:



			Just back yday from the trip. went well and mostly stuck to the plan:

arrived thur
fri - universal
sat - kennedy
sun - discovery cove
mon - magic kingdom
tue - rest day (pool/shopping)
wed - seaworld
thurs - universal
fri - rest day (pool/shopping)
sat - universal
sun - chill/flew home.

Pretty laid back itinary and really enjoyed it, esp NASA (we went Sat as DC was full on that day and booked sunday, to avoid parks on the WE, bit gutted as found out afterwards that Buzz Aldrin was at NASA on the Sunday so missed him). Sept definitely seemed to be the best time to go: Mid-30's, great weather (just caught in 1 downpour) but best of all, hardly any lines for rides; Most times we went single riders and got on everything in less than 5 mins, often doing rides like Harry potter back to back; definitely made it worth it).

Now just depressed and need to get in the mood for the next holiday!
		
Click to expand...

sounds like your holiday was as brilliant as ours mate!

How much better is universal compared to disney?!

I've been quite alright getting over the holiday blues due to:

A) Work has been absolutely manic & i've barely had time to think about it since I got back
B) I go away again in just under 2 weeks to Budapest!

We are however looking to go back to the USA in 2018, whether we'll end up in Florida or elsewhere i'm not too sure of yet!


----------

